# Need a little prayer....



## gallerygirl (May 28, 2008)

Hey everyone!  I haven't been well lately and have been spending much time with docs, labs and such.  Could use some prayer/positive thoughts.  I haven't been able to get here much lately and it bums me.  I made some soap on Sunday, which came out very pleasing, but you know I am not well when I have *10 new scents *and I haven't been able to soap any of them  :cry:   Hoping after my doc appt tomorrow, some new meds will have me up and running again.  Anyhoo, hope all is well with you!  k


----------



## Tabitha (May 28, 2008)

Thinking about you!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

My best wishes go to you GG! I hope you're feeling better soon. 

Greg/Lovehound


----------



## IanT (May 29, 2008)

Best wishes and positive vibrations coming your way  Lord Knows youve been there for me 

Just remember, mind over matter...let your mind control your body and not vice verca


----------



## Chay (May 29, 2008)

We miss you Gallery. Get well soon.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Prayers and hugs going your way! Get well soon!


----------



## coral (May 30, 2008)

Hope you feel well soon.


----------



## Laurie (May 30, 2008)

I did notice your absence.  Thinking of and praying for you  

Laurie


----------



## digit (Jun 2, 2008)

Thinking  of you and sending big fluffy bubbles of "feel better" your way.

Digit


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 2, 2008)

Wishing the very best for you, kido! :wink:  K.  depression is a bummer,   ask me how I know!  Better not ask..... :roll: 

Paul


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 2, 2008)

I will pray for you gg! Hope you feel better soon and make some soapies!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 3, 2008)

Love and Light sweety


----------



## gallerygirl (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I have been trying to play catch up with all the posts....and want to reply, but there are too many!  I hope everyone is doing well.  I have seen lots of great soaps everyone!!!! I am loving everythin I am seeing here - kudos to everyone~

I am feeling much better.  I am diabetic and well, I haven't been taking very good care of myself and actually, my numbers got very scary.  When I lost my bestfriend in Jan., I hit a major depression and just let myself go a bit.  But, I am back in action, started running again, have lost about 16 pounds, and will start insulin soon, just until I can get the numbers where they should be, then hopefully back to oral meds.  I am such a soft touch and losing her really just blew me away.  But, God is good, every second of every day.....just have to keep reminding myself of that.  lol.  Anyway, now I have some MAJOR soaping to do and can't wait to get to it, which I think I will start now!  Have a great day and again, thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  k


----------



## Lane (Jun 4, 2008)

*Hug*


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better.  I will be thinking about you!

Joanne


----------

